
There Is No Finland: Birth of a Conspiracy Theory - sndean
https://skeptoid.com/episodes/4573
======
BenjiWiebe
I think all conspiracy theories are made up by the government, to keep us
distracted from what they are doing. /s

~~~
qbrass
The government was made up by conspiracy theorists. It didn't actually exist
except as a constant in all their theories, so while people dismissed the
theories about the government doing this or that, they eventually forgot that
the government wasn't actually a thing.

